# 9 Soups That Make You Fat



## ASHOP (May 5, 2011)

http://health.yahoo.net/experts/eatthis/nine-worst-soups-make-you-fat


----------



## Big Danny (May 12, 2011)

Wow, good article. Four of those soups were my favourite ones.:banghead:


----------

